# grooming her face/head



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Daisy is getting really poufy. I think she is more cottony but I'm not sure how to tell cottony from silky. I ordered clippers that should be here in the next few weeks (shipping to international APOs takes forever) and am wondering what to do for the hair on her head.

Right now it's not long enough for a top knot but maybe it will be by the time the clippers get here. I plan on keeping her in a puppy cut or at least clipped short. What are peoples' thoughts on cutting the head hair vs. growing it out and clipping the body?

Also, has anyone trimmed face hair kind of short on a puppy that's teething? She tears a lot (I assume from teething) and I think trimming them would help prevent matting/icky hair. 

Pictures of your babies with short bodies and long or short head would be appreciated!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Here's the fruits of my amateur grooming abilities.:chili:

Great thing about grooming is that hair grows back! This is last week, after I bathed and dried her.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

She's so cute! The clippers I ordered just got to our post office yesterday so she'll be clipped tonight. I'm thinking of keeping the head short for simplicity since our mornings are often rushed. Also, her head hair sticks out and gets into her tears and eye gunk.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Daisy looks awesome.
Btw, it's much easier if you bathe and combed before the hair cutting. It softens and straightens the hair for an easier cutting experience.
Thinning shears can quickly make those tear marks disappear.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

We've only had her for about 2 weeks. When we got her she had hair so thing you could see her skin but in such a short time she's now a fluff ball. I've tried using contact solution for her tear stains but I think since she's teething they're worse so I'm getting a daily tear stain wash. She's so little I can't find thinning shears small enough haha


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I would recommend letting the hair grow out. I had Lily cut short with no top knot when a puppy for the first year, and the hair by the eye area grows so fast and was quickly poking in her eyes--causing irritation and much staining. SO much better now that she is finally more grown out. And I think it looks much cuter, and I have the option of using bows, etc. It takes a LONG time to get that hair to grow out into a top knot once cut, also. 

Stephanie, for grooming step by step advice you may want to look into Hedy's youtube videos on Maltese Obsession. I groom my maltese, Lily, based on what I have learned from her many youtube videos on grooming. I am a far cry from doing the beautiful work she does on her maltese, but it has been immensely helpful. 

Also, from advice on this site I ordered very thin bands that work great. Do not break the hair like other bands. One little pack has lasted forever because there are so many bands in a pack. Also bought a scissors that is made to cut bands. I think it was like $10, and was one of the best buys I have made. They are available usually from the vendors who sell the bands.

Linda


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

:goodpost:


LovelyLily said:


> I would recommend letting the hair grow out. I had Lily cut short with no top knot when a puppy for the first year, and the hair by the eye area grows so fast and was quickly poking in her eyes--causing irritation and much staining. SO much better now that she is finally more grown out. And I think it looks much cuter, and I have the option of using bows, etc. It takes a LONG time to get that hair to grow out into a top knot once cut, also.
> 
> Stephanie, for grooming step by step advice you may want to look into Hedy's youtube videos on Maltese Obsession. I groom my maltese, Lily, based on what I have learned from her many youtube videos on grooming. I am a far cry from doing the beautiful work she does on her maltese, but it has been immensely helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks, Glo!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

You might look at Maltese Obsession on Facebook or just google it. She has all kinds of tutorials on cleaning eyes, various products she has tried on her four maltese, and grooming. She is on YouTube too. Her dogs are gorgeous!!:wub:

I wouldn't suggest cutting the hair by the eyes unless you always plan on doing that.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I think I'll grow out the top and just throw an extra comb and some bands into her "work bag" so that if I can't do it in the morning I can do it once I get to work. Thankfully I get to bring her to the job I have currently.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree, cutting the hair under the eyes can definitely cause more staining. I prefer the longer ears/top know with the shorter face, but not above the muzzle. Maltese Obsessions videos are the BEST, you should definitely watch them before diving in. Good Luck!!! Its so much fun doing your own grooming


----------

